# Why Does My Dove twitch his wings



## DoveNoob (Jan 25, 2010)

when i pick up my dove he put his head down he did the coo noise but his wings were twitching, why? and he didnt bob his head... its head was all the way down like he was about to fall


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He is courting you. The wing twitching and head down cooing is typical.

Reti


----------



## windmill Ranch (Sep 18, 2009)

yup he is in love!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

He's saying, "Get over here and lay me an egg!"


----------



## Whitedove06 (Jul 7, 2009)

Yep, that sounds like the 'courtship thing' my dovey used to do to me when he 'came of age'- he'd inflate his neck sac, bow his head, spread his tail feathers and drive at me...
he would follow me all over the house, and would go crazy if I went out someplace! When I got him a woman(hen) it took him a few days to figure out what she was, he was so imprinted on humans. But now he has several offspring, an outdoor cage and ignores me....aww such is love.....only when I bring in the food bowl.


----------

